
Microsoft is now installing Windows 10 without the user's permission - mgalka
http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-windows-10-upgrades-get-more-sneaky-pushy/
======
mgalka
After having not used my computer for a few days, I look over today to see it
running a Windows 10 installation on its own. Microsoft pulls sneaky,
dishonest moves like that, then wants the world to trust them with all of our
personal data.

~~~
dozzie
You mean, you first trust Microsoft with your data by using Windows, and then
suddenly you don't trust them?

~~~
mgalka
I was referring to Windows 10 data collection, which captures keystrokes and
location info and sends it off to Microsoft. I don't trust them with such
extensive data collection, which is why I did not want to install windows 10
in the first place. And I trust them even less now.

------
analognoise
This is why I hope ReactOS makes progress.

